# 1/43 fastback mustang drag car



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

I built this car for a friend of mine. He has a slot car drag racing forum. He had never heard of 1/43 nor drag racing in 1/43. Here it is........









This is what I vacuum formed.









Body sitting on a stock artin 1/43 chassis









Body sitting on chassis after some mod's.









Chassis after mod's. It's ready to race. Yes, those are sponge tires. 3/32 axle.

























Still need to put 1 more coat of black inside the body. Decals are inside the body so they won't scratch off.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice looking dragster, Scoobe. Looks fast just sittin' there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That stang looks great. Like the tubbed look with the vacuum formed body shell. Sharp paint jobs.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice job on making the Body! Chassis wheels paint job all work. Great looking car!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME JOB on those ponies!!! I cant never paint a lexan bodies right!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------

